# Hello from Kyrgyzstan!



## cascavella (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello! I`m Olga and I live with my parents and shildrens in the capital of Kyrgyzstan - Bishkek. Sorry for my English!(Perhaps I`m the first student who finished The London School in Bishkek, but don`t speak English). My hobbies are knitting, chrocheting,nature, oriental dances and other. I want to show you few my handicrafts.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there, welcome from Australia. You have done some beautiful work. Love the doll in the second photo. By the way, your English is much better than any attempt I would be able to make of your language.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## cascavella (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello from Illinois USA, just outside of Chicago. Everything you make is beautiful. I can see that it was made with love.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Hello Olga, welcome! You are very busy and ambitious.
Beautiful pieces!
Your English is fine. I'm a Czech so my English gets funny at times and my Russian is almost non existent now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Olga, welcome from Perth, Western Australia. Beautiful work &#128512;


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome Olga from UK, your work and English are wonderful.
You will enjoy this site. :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome from Yukon Territory in Canada. Your work is exceptional, you are very talented. Thank you for sharing. Love the doll and the hen - so cute!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Olga,
A very warm welcome from Australia. Your work is absolutely wonderful,
Love the doll in second picture.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,welcome from Thunder Bay, Canada. Beautiful work.Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello from Melbourne, Australia. Your craft work is absolutely beautiful. I love your work.

Di


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Welcome (from California, USA) to this wonderful site. Your work is nice and your English is just fine. This is a wonderful helpful site.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome from Washington State in the northwest corner of the US near the Canadian Border.

We love hearing from you and seeing your work. No apologies for your English, please. A very small percentage of KPers would be able to communicate with you in your native tongue; you are very accomplished.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi welcome from Wales uk, beautiful work. Loveley to hear from different parts of the world


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA). I love all of your projects...especially the chicken. Hope you will post more photos!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Olga,welcome to kp from Australia,your english,is excellent,so is your beautiful work and dancing.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from the northeast coast of the United States of America. Your work is lovely and your English just fine. Looking forward to viewing more of your beautiful handiwork.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

My brother and wife adopted a 5 year old boy from Kyrgyzstan a few years ago! He is a beautiful blond boy, but has learning disabilities. Luckily, his school is great at helping him.

ps beautiful work, congratulations.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Olga, and welcome from Tennessee USA! You are a very talented lady and I love your creations ~


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome Olga .
My English is not good ether .....so what please write to us and keep us posted .


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI, as I can see you are a true artist of many kinds.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! Your English is fine and your work is wonderful. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, Olga! I am new here, too. Your work is fantastic and I especially love the chicken mama with her ruffled skirt, apron, and chicks!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC.. Your work is beautiful . :lol:


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow-you are so talented!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## notwprintcess (Dec 31, 2014)

Your English is much better than my Russian! I have to use Google to translate. 

Your handicrafts are very good. Lovely picture of you, too. Are you a dancer then?

Also, hello from Washington state, USA

-----

&#1042;&#1072;&#1096; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;! &#1071; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; Google &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;.

&#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080; &#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1080;&#1079; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1090;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1099; &#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1086;&#1088; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1076;&#1072;?

&#1050;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1080;&#1079; &#1096;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1085;&#1075;&#1090;&#1086;&#1085;, &#1057;&#1064;&#1040;


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Welcome you do beautiful work &#128515;&#128512;


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from Strathpine, Queensland, Australia. Where is Kyrgzstan? Your work is beautiful. I love the hen and all those gorgeous booties.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome, Olga! You do beautiful work! I am fascinated by your last photo; are you an actress? a singer?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! USA. I can tell that you put a lot of hard work into your knitted items.


----------



## tennbarb (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee, USA. You have accomplished such beautiful items. It makes me think I do not knit very much. Welcome to the group. This is a fun inspiring group. (((hugs))) Barbara


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome from Houston Texas in the southern United States


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Olga! 

Welcome to you from Judy in Buckley, Washington, USA!

My, you do such beautiful and colorful work! Your items are very lovely, you must be busy all the time! So glad to have you join our KP forum, and I look forward to seeing many more photos of your work!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello and Welcome..i love your work...i live in Florida....


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful work.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Olga. Welcome from Australia.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day Olga and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia, you are very talented.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful work! Welcome. I don't even know where Kyrgyzstan is, but am assuming it is near Russia. You will love this website. Don't feel bad about not speaking English. Most of us couldn't speak your language!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

You are most welcome here. Your work is just beautiful Do you have a shoppe? Also, from your position, do you dance ballet?


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I love what you have made. It is so much fun. I love the chicken. You are very talented. Welcome from New York City, USA


----------



## Nanacarolann (Oct 22, 2013)

Good Morning and welcome. We are happy to have you with us. I love your work, it is just beautiful. I think your doll is so cute and the afghans are just beautiful. I'm sure you will enjoy joining us, there are so many wonderful, warm and talented people on this website.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome. Beautiful work. Like your dance picture, you look lovely. Do you perform publicly, like in theater? I had to look your country up, and found it is a very isolated republic. With over 2000 years of ethnic backgrounds. Very interesting, as I am sure you are too. I am on the other side of the world in the United States. You will find lots of helpful friends here.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas, USA!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Beautiful work!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to KP from PA, USA.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello from Mississippi. Isn't it wonderful that people from all over the world are here?


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from northern Ontario Canada. Your English is just Great. Think of it this way, you have 2 languages and I have only one I can speak. Enjoy your time with us.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina! It is wonderful to be bi-lingual. Wish I was. Your work is beautiful. Love the doll.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

raelkcol said:


> Hello and welcome. Your work is beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Olga, from Camano Island, state of Washington USA. Love the Teddy Bear baby blanket.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from the state of Maine. Your work is very colorful and happy.

It is very cold here. A great time of year for yarn projects.

SEA


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from Lewisburg, TN, USA ! I love your chicken with roses ! This is a good forum with helpful people, if you'll learn to ignore the rudeness of a few ! Fialka.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from the NW


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello from chilly Minnesota. your work is beautiful and you are so prolific. I enjoyed seeing the dance photo


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida. Your items and dance picture are wonderful.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Olga
Welcome from Devon UK. Your work is super. I love the teddy bear blanket with its little bows... I might borrow that idea Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome from Chicago, Illinois, USA. You surely are a passionate Knitter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello from Michigan. Your work is beautiful and so is your country. I work with Habitat for Humanity and Kyrgyzstan is a partner of our affiliate - I would love to visit some day.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful Work - I especially love the knit-doll.....Fantastic!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Olga, warm welcome from Scotland.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from cold and rainy far northern Florida, USA! Your English is fine!

Hazel


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Your work is spectacular. I'm very glad you have joined us.


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome. Your English is just fine. You do beautiful work and I'm in love with the snowman (2nd picture). I love snowmen, but hate snow!!


----------



## borealjo (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello from Canada! Love your use of color! Welcome to KP......true to its name.....a knitter's or hooker's Paradise.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Olga, from Sydney - so nice of you to show us your talents - I hope we will see many more in the future.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome, you do beautiful work. Love the doll. adele


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome from
Kentucky in the south of the USA. Your English is very good. Your work is beautiful. Glad you joined us.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from USA. Your work is lovely. My son-in-law was in your country for a year.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Olga! Welcome from Denver, Colorado, USA.

Your English is just fine and your crafts are amazing. Thank you for becoming a KP forum member - I'm sure we will all be looking forward to more pictures of your beautiful work.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome Olga. Glad to have you join us.
Your English is just fine.
Your items are beautifully stitched.
Your dance form is elegant.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome Olga. Glad to have you join us.
Your English is just fine.
Your items are beautifully stitched.
Your dance form is elegant.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Olga, a warm welcome from Northern Virginia. You do lovely work!
 :thumbup:


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome from WI. Your work is beautiful. Especially
like the doll.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome from lovely Louisiana in the USA. All of your work is lovely, and we are looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.  Your English is fine and you do beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee,USA. Your work is beautiful and there is nothing wrong with your English.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

You have done some lovely work! Welcome to KP from South Carolina


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Another welcome from California...and your work is lovely. Love the chicken!


----------



## StevieW (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello from Texas, USA. Your work is beautiful and your English is just fine! Thanks for sharing projects! Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon. You have some beautiful work.


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome Olga from Florida in the US. We are glad to have you with us.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome Olga. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome from Maine, USA where it is about -15 with windchill. Your work is lovely. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire! I love your crafts!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## cascavella (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

